
Storing information forever in drops of water [video] - Lucadg
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20151122-this-is-how-to-store-human-knowledge-for-eternity
======
choffee
Homoeopathic data storage?

~~~
steverb
That was my initial thought as well, but the article is referring to holding
the DNA that has the information encoded in it, in water.

Title was a tiny bit sensationalist.

